# Just got my first tip



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I was almost ready to call it a night, but decided, "just one more." I'm really glad I did. My last pax was a professional young lady who needed to go to the airport. We had a great conversation on the way there. It was the first time she'd ever used Uber and she was very curious about the details of how everything worked. I laid it all out for her; the good, the bad, and the ugly. I'd be seeing her again if she weren't happily married. Anyway, at the end of the ride, she asked if she could tip me. I said "You may tip me if you'd like to". She pressed a crisp five into my hand, gave me a 5 star rating, and wished me a great night. Man, it's nice to end on a high note.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Strange days upon us when a scarce $5 bill brightens your day.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Enjoy that $5. Divide it by 100 which would be the next number of rides before you get a tip on uber again. lol


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

good for you


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

^^ jacked up lol


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Strange days upon us when a scarce $5 bill brightens your day.


True, but I made ~$58 on 4 rides yesterday, (~3 hrs online), and all the pax were cool.. not great money, but not terrible, either.

I'll have plenty of reasons to be unhappy again soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

supernaut said:


> I was almost ready to call it a night, but decided, "just one more." I'm really glad I did. My last pax was a professional young lady who needed to go to the airport. We had a great conversation on the way there. It was the first time she'd ever used Uber and she was very curious about the details of how everything worked. I laid it all out for her; the good, the bad, and the ugly. I'd be seeing her again if she weren't happily married. Anyway, at the end of the ride, she asked if she could tip me. I said "You may tip me if you'd like to". She pressed a crisp five into my hand, gave me a 5 star rating, and wished me a great night. Man, it's nice to end on a high note.


Did you know her husband is ColdRider


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

supernaut said:


> I was almost ready to call it a night, but decided, "just one more." I'm really glad I did. My last pax was a professional young lady who needed to go to the airport. We had a great conversation on the way there. It was the first time she'd ever used Uber and she was very curious about the details of how everything worked. I laid it all out for her; the good, the bad, and the ugly. I'd be seeing her again if she weren't happily married. Anyway, at the end of the ride, she asked if she could tip me. I said "You may tip me if you'd like to". She pressed a crisp five into my hand, gave me a 5 star rating, and wished me a great night. Man, it's nice to end on a high note.


frame it and sell it on ebay as a rare item!


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Did you know her husband is ColdRider


lol, that'd be one hell of a yin/yang relationship. This young lady was everything that Coldrider's not.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

supernaut said:


> lol, that'd be one hell of a yin/yang relationship. This young lady was everything that Coldrider's not.


I can't argue with that my friend.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I can't argue with that my friend.


Also, her husband is former Army EOD and works in the copper mine here. I seriously doubt that Coldrider has the sack or the character to have even served as an admin puke. He's probably an insurance salesman, or something equally soft and sleazy.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Also, her husband is former Army EOD and works in the copper mine here. I seriously doubt that Coldrider has the sack or the character to have even served as an admin puke. He's probably an insurance salesman, or something equally soft and sleazy.


I'm guessing he doesn't work at all. Although there is a possibility he monitors forums for uber.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I'm guessing he doesn't work at all. Although there is a possibility he monitors forums for uber.


My skillset and background is professional sales. I've worked in financial services, insurance, and for major telecoms. It's not difficult to make a good living as an insurance "producer", without doing any actual work, at all. The insurance "industry" is the biggest, least accountable, legal scam that the planet has ever seen. Just think about who owns the largest buildings in your city's downtown business area. Think about how many tens of thousands of dollars, (or more), you've had to pay in premiums of all kinds over the years.. and how you've been fought, tooth and nail, if you ever filed a claim. I think it would definitely appeal to Coldrider.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

supernaut said:


> I was almost ready to call it a night, but decided, "just one more." I'm really glad I did. My last pax was a professional young lady who needed to go to the airport. We had a great conversation on the way there. It was the first time she'd ever used Uber and she was very curious about the details of how everything worked. I laid it all out for her; the good, the bad, and the ugly. I'd be seeing her again if she weren't happily married. Anyway, at the end of the ride, she asked if she could tip me. I said "You may tip me if you'd like to". She pressed a crisp five into my hand, gave me a 5 star rating, and wished me a great night. Man, it's nice to end on a high note.


That is why is is so important to help guide new riders on their first Uber ride. First riders will tip if they know they are supposed to.

Well done.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> That is why is is so important to help guide new riders on their first Uber ride. First riders will tip if they know they are supposed to.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you, sir. I do what I can.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

I had the exact same ride a couple of weeks back. Got a $10 tip. I agree, nice way too end the day.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

supernaut said:


> True, but I made ~$58 on 4 rides yesterday, (~3 hrs online), and all the pax were cool.. not great money, but not terrible, either.
> 
> I'll have plenty of reasons to be unhappy again soon, I'm sure.


Its nice when that happens. It doesn't happen often enough for me though.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

now here's a better tip: quit


----------

